# What's your pre-shot routine?



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you use a pre-shot routine and if so what is it?


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

well mine is like a book . But to be good you have do it the same way very time


1. set your stance ( very important )
2. nock the arrow
3. hook up release
4. set your bow hand
5. bring bow arm up pre aim 
6. draw to anchor which includes lineing up your sight on target
7. start back tension or release method
8.now AIM,AIM,AIM
9. conclusion touch your shoulder with your release hand


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*shot routine*

mines pretty much the same execpt i swap #7 and #8 don't know about #9, because i'm still aiming till the arrow hits the target!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

actually mine would be the same just take out the number nine and switch the 7 and the 8 around that is probably going to be most everyone's routine. So what is yours. You never told us your routine.


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

The reason 7and 8 are that way is you want to be focused on nothing but aiming I use to to shoot the other way but found I focused more on the trigger that way so I spent many hours working it this way and have improved and more relaxed this way . I HAD TARGET PANIC !!!!!!


----------



## Deedle Bug (Feb 25, 2005)

*Here's Mine....*

1.	Nock arrow.
2.	Hook release onto string.
3.	Holding the weight of the bow with my release, place my hand correctly on the grip. Make sure the center of the grip is resting on the pad of my thumb and my knuckles are turned in a 45º angle.
4.	While inhaling, slowly raise my bow arm and draw the bow.
5.	Make sure I have a STRONG bow arm.
6.	Feel my anchor. I should be able to feel my jaw bone in between my middle and index finger knuckles.
7.	While inhaling, move my head slightly until I can feel the string in the corner of my mouth.
8.	Hook thumb around trigger – preload with my elbow.
9.	Slightly close my left eye to look through my peep with my right eye.
10.	Center my scope.
11.	LEVEL bow.
12.	Inhale ¾ of a breath.
13.	Acquire target in my scope.
14.	Let pin settle in center of target.
15.	Focus on the spot I am trying to hit and begin to intensify aim.
16.	Slowly push pin into target and pull elbow straight away from target.
17.	Let the shot happen, DO NOT RUSH!!! 
♦ If focus is lost at anytime, let down, let muscles recover and start over. ♦ 
18.	Continue to focus on the spot I am trying to hit, until arrow has hit the target.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*pre shoot*

I like to look at the target for a few seconds, longer if no one is behind me, picture me shooting it, then I guess the yardage. I then make my arms really heavy and just breath in real deep. Then I put my release on the string, take another deep breath, draw, take another deep breath, and line up my sight, and release, then I cus, and cus, and cus because I probably made a bad shot. HA HA HA.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Woops*

I forgot to knock my arrow, I dry fired. They first thing I do is knock the arrow. Sorry!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

wantinadarton said:


> I forgot to knock my arrow, I dry fired. They first thing I do is knock the arrow. Sorry!


I agree. thats a fairly important step as far as ive heard.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

stance
nock arrow
set release
relax, relax, relax, relax, and relax
focus on the target
draw the bow still focused on the target and staying relaxed
come to anchor still focusing on the target and staying relaxed
line op my sight on the target staying focused on the target and relaxed
(notice a trend here?)
mental check: does everything feel right? am I relaxed? still focused on the target
stay focused on the target and execute the shot


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*For 3-D other venues vary slightly.*

1. Check distance and set sight
2. Assure best possible footing 
3. Align feet and body square to target 
4. Load arrow
5. Turn on LP light
6. Set release on string loop
7. Set grip
8. Locate aim point on target
9. Take a deep breath
10. Lift bow and draw while watching arrow
11. Settle bow arm and reach anchor reference points, maintain loading on back
12. Weight on balls of both feet (60% on front foot), knees not locked
13. Slowly start exhaling breath
14. Relax and settle pin on aim point
15. Center scope inside peep and level the bow
16. Wrap thumb around trigger and apply pre-load 
17. Take a breath and exhale ½ 
18. Focus and burn a hole in the aim point
19. Continue to increase load on back 
20. Maintain form and focus on the spot until arrow has reached the target (Follow through)

21. If the focus is lost for any reason, LET DOWN, LET DOWN, recover, and start over


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

*sequence*



rjjacob said:


> well mine is like a book . But to be good you have do it the same way very time
> 
> 
> 1. set your stance ( very important )
> ...


like above without the #9. If I set it up right, my hand flies straight back. Other than that, I have know idea where it is going to stop


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

yur shot sequence can be as long or short as you like as long as you do it the same way every time .like javi stated if for some reason you loose focus LET DOWN !!!!! dont try and hold through it you will make a poor shot .JEZZ I SHOULD HAVE LET DOWN !!!!


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's, I'm still fairly new to 3-D (only 1 year) . Doing pretty good but wanting to learn way more. I really thank you for going into such detail it will really help me when I step up to a back tension release!(very soon).:darkbeer:


----------

